# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  دليل المدارس في الدوله يمكنكم من التعرف على مستوى المدرسه(ممتاز وجيد ومرضٍ وغير مرضي)

## يمنات

ستجدو في موضوعي هذا بعضاً من مواقع الهيئات الحكوميه التي تحتوي على الدليل المدرسي

 يُفضل إن أمكن البحث مبكراً عن مكان لأبنائك في المدارس حتى تكون لديك خيارات أوسع.
 يخضع الطلاب في بعض المدارس لاختبارات قبول قبل اتخاذ أي قرار بقبول أو رفض الطالب في المدرسة.
 و يمكن التسجيل إلكترونياً أو تنزيل استمارات التسجيل في العديد من المدارس التي لها مواقع إلكترونية.
 يشتمل موقع هيئة المعرفة والتنمية البشرية في دبي على دليل بأسماء كافة المدارس الحكومية والخاصة ومراكز الاحتياجات الخاصة وغيرها من مراكز التعليم في دبي

 بدأت هيئة المعرفة والتنمية البشرية بنشر تقارير مدرسية على موقعها الإلكتروني لتقديم مراجعة إجمالية لأداء كل مدرسة في دبي. وتتولى هذه التقارير تزويد أولياء الأمور في دبي بمعلومات مفصلة عن نوعية المدرسة وذلك لمساعدتهم في اختيار المدرسة الصحيحة. وقد قام المفتشون بتقييم أداء المدارس باستخدام عدد من مؤشرات الجودة. وتم تطبيق هذه المؤشرات في كافة المدارس في دبي وهي تتضمن معايير تقييم تتراوح بين "ممتاز" و"جيد" و"مرضٍ" و"غير مقبول". 

 المستندات المطلوبة:
 1- استمارة الالتحاق بعد تعبئتها.
 2- صور عن جوازات سفر الطالب وولي أمره مع صفحات الإقامة.
 3- 8 صور شخصية للطالب.
 4- صور عن شهادة ميلاد الطالب.
 5- السجلات المدرسية للطالب عن العامين الماضيين.
 6- سجل تطعيمات الطالب.
 7- شهادة تحويل من المدرسة التي كان الطالب ملتحقاً بها قبل ذلك.

 النظام التعليمي:
 إلى جانب المدارس الحكومية والمدارس التي تقوم بتدريس منهاج وزارة التربية والتعليم، هناك العديد من المدارس الخاصة التي تقوم بتدريس المناهج البريطانية والأمريكية والفرنسية وغيرها.
 ينقسم العام الدراسي عادة إلى ثلاثة فصول دراسية (الخريف والربيع والصيف). ويمتد اليوم الدراسي من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الثانية أو الثالثة بعد الظهر من الأحد إلى الخميس.

 الرسوم الدراسية:
 تتفاوت الرسوم الدراسية من مدرسة لأخرى، ويوضح الدليل الموجود على موقع هيئة التنمية البشرية رسوم كل مدرسة.

 كما يمكنكم هذا الموقع من التعرف على مستوى المدارس بمجرد كتابة اسم المدرسه في الخانه المخصصه ( تقارير الرقابه على المدارس) 
 يظهر لكم احد هذه الخيارات ( "ممتاز" و"جيد" و"مرضٍ" و"غير مقبول").
 http://www.khda.gov.ae/ar/default.aspx
 و هذا رابط دليل دبي يوضح المدارس حسب المنطقه
 http://www.dubaicityguide.com/arabic.../education.asp

 هذا الرابط دليل المدارس الحكوميه و الخاصه في ابو ظبي 

 http://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPorta...462574&lang=ar

 و هذا في الشارقه دليل باسماء رياض الاطفال و المدارس حسب المنطقه مع ارقام الهواتف و الايميل 
http://www.sez.ae/tm/e_mail/sch.htm

دليل مدارس منطقة عجمان التعليميه
 http://www.ajmanez.gov.ae/directory.html.


 و هذا دليل مواقع الكترونيه لجميع المدارس الخاصه و الحكوميه في الدوله
 http://www.uaesite.host.sk/edmdars.htm

 اتمنى لكم الاستفاده -و سااوافيكم باي مستجدات
 و دعواتكم لي في ظهر الغيب 
 بارك الله فيكم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## H(R)F

مشكووووره جزاج الله خير

----------


## uae1ad

مشكووورة ماقصرتي بس لنك بوظبي مايفتح ممكن تعدلينه

----------


## أم حمــد3

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## يمنات

> مشكووورة ماقصرتي بس لنك بوظبي مايفتح ممكن تعدلينه


اسعدني مرورج
عدلت لنك بوظبي 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## يمنات

مروركن الطيب اسعدني

----------


## يمنات



----------


## سندريلا2008

تسلمين الغاليه مممممممم بس ماشي مدارس العين؟

----------


## مامة يوسف

ربنا يكرمك موضوع رااااائع
بس من فضلك يا ريت لو حضرتك تعرفى رابط عن مدارس دبى بالأخص الكيجيهات لاننا بجد داااايخين
على مدرسة قرب بر دبى لإبنى رايح كيجى2 تهتم بالعربى والقران بجانب الإنجليش
أنا مصرية ولسه واصلة دبى...وربنا يجازيكى كل خير

----------


## يمنات

> ربنا يكرمك موضوع رااااائع
> بس من فضلك يا ريت لو حضرتك تعرفى رابط عن مدارس دبى بالأخص الكيجيهات لاننا بجد داااايخين
> على مدرسة قرب بر دبى لإبنى رايح كيجى2 تهتم بالعربى والقران بجانب الإنجليش
> أنا مصرية ولسه واصلة دبى...وربنا يجازيكى كل خير


تسلمي يالغاليه 
هذا الرابط ان شاء الله تستفيدي منه 
http://www.dubaicityguide.com/arabic.../education.asp

----------


## مامة يوسف

يمنات...ألف شكرررررررر ليكى أختى ربنا يجازيكى كل خير

----------


## يمنات

> يمنات...ألف شكرررررررر ليكى أختى ربنا يجازيكى كل خير


حياج اختي 
بارك الله فيج تسلمي

----------


## عيون الغلآ

مشكوررررررة

----------


## ×جامعيه×

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ساحره العين

للرفع 

مشكووره الغاليه ع المواقع وايد حلوه

----------

